# What little things inspire you in life?



## Edward (Jul 23, 2010)

Things like seeing fast averages, watching someone else excel, and certain quotes make me keep going striving for more. What keeps you're drive?

Oh and this picture just got me all ready to go 


Spoiler


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Parity (Jul 23, 2010)

Big willy.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 23, 2010)

Isaiah 40:31

But those who trust in the Lord will find new strength
They will soar high on wings like eagles.
They will run and not grow weary.
They will walk and not faint.

*Don't flame me!!*


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 23, 2010)

in cubing when someone has similar times so i can race them to sub xx

in life in general EMINEM for mny reasons that I'm too lazy to type


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 23, 2010)

He's buff.


----------



## mark3 (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know if it applies, but I have this quote written on a lot of my things just to remind me.

"Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could; some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day; you shall begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encumbered with your old nonsense."
-Ralph Waldo Emerson

My favorite of all time.


----------



## teller (Jul 23, 2010)

Love Bruce Lee, good call. 

Watching Rowe solve.

Listening to Devin Townsend sing.

Watching Phil Ivey destroy his opponents.

Preparing and eating an out-of-this-world dish.

Watching Bob Ross paint a forest landscape in 30 minutes.

Watching Anakin slice Dooku's hands off.

Too many things to count...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 23, 2010)

My math teacher. He was the best. Wore a kilt one day and played the bagpipes for us. Was hilarious. We gave him 20+ notebook pages filled with his quotes... I told him that I didn't understand this problem in Pre-Calc and he said "It can be did." Funny and inspiring.


----------



## Dene (Jul 23, 2010)

Big Arny.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 23, 2010)

:O KILT AND BAGPIPES w00t. My friend did a persuasive speech on why kilts should be worn.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 23, 2010)

My ever growing quest to not suck at life.

At this point I'm going backwards.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 23, 2010)

You know the scottish people wear nothing under their kilts?


----------



## Logan (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Weston (Jul 23, 2010)

Anthony <3


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 23, 2010)

"Think not lightly of good, saying, "It will not come to me." Drop by drop is the water pot filled. Likewise, the wise man, gathering it little by little, fills himself with good."
Dhp. 122


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 23, 2010)

The book of eli. Maybe it was a bad movie. But I loved it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 23, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> You know the scottish people wear nothing under their kilts?



did you know in the army there's a guy with a mirror who goes around and checks?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jul 23, 2010)

"Die with your boots on if you're gonna die."
-_Iron Maiden_
"Fly... On your wings... Like an eagle... Fly high. Touch the sun."
-_Iron Maiden_

Too much maiden.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 23, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld;422305
"Fly... On your wings... Like an eagle... Fly high. Touch the sun."
-[I said:


> Iron Maiden[/I].



Icarus tried this and then his wings melted.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 23, 2010)

clouds.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2010)

Whenever I finish a book, I find myself at a stance to immediately write about it.
After that urge, I forget the vast majority of what happened in the book--into the eyes of the beholder, and gone in a flash. It is when I don't write about the book that I forget about it in its entirety.
I just finished a book, and it was John Green's _Looking for Alaska_.
This book is a young adult realistic fiction novel published in 2005, and I have to say that despite the anticlimactic climax (way too much disappoint), it built itself up to a great realization, even though it's a bit depressing, to say the least.

I'd encourage you to read it, but it's not safe for people under 13. Seriously, expletives, explicit situations, et cetera, all uncensored. It's not necessary that younger people read it now--those people just might not understand the significance of what is actually happening.


----------



## Slowpoke (Jul 23, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> clouds.



+1


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 23, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> "Die with your boots on if you're gonna die."
> -_Iron Maiden_
> "Fly... On your wings... Like an eagle... Fly high. Touch the sun."
> -_Iron Maiden_
> ...



There is no such thing as too much Maiden.

Up the irons!

EDIT: Whyusosrs?- The quote is from a song about Icarus


----------



## Raffael (Jul 23, 2010)

- I'm not an number, I am a free man!!
- Vintersorg
- unsolevd puzzles i have yet to solve, this includes women
- many more


----------



## ianini (Jul 23, 2010)

"Actions expresses priorities."


Short, powerful quotes.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 23, 2010)

Raffael said:


> - I'm not an number, I am a free man!!


Reference to the show or reference to Iron Maiden referencing the show?


----------



## Samania (Jul 23, 2010)

Hilary Duff.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 23, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Isaiah 40:31
> 
> But those who trust in the Lord will find new strength
> They will soar high on wings like eagles.
> ...


You don't want to be blessed by God? Matt 5:11

Anyway, I am inspired by passionate people who achieve what was previously believed to be impossible.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 23, 2010)

"Our greatest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure.
It is our light, not our darkness that frightens us.
We ask ourselves, 'Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, handsome, talented, and fabulous?'
Actually, who are you not to be?"
--Nelson Mandela


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 23, 2010)

cant remember the whole quote..
but its from the last rocky movie
"just keep moving forward!"


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 23, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jul 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Whenever I finish a book, I find myself at a stance to immediately write about it.
> After that urge, I forget the vast majority of what happened in the book--into the eyes of the beholder, and gone in a flash. It is when I don't write about the book that I forget about it in its entirety.
> I just finished a book, and it was John Green's _Looking for Alaska_.
> This book is a young adult realistic fiction novel published in 2005, and I have to say that despite the anticlimactic climax (way too much disappoint), it built itself up to a great realization, even though it's a bit depressing, to say the least.
> ...


I'm a big fan of John Green and his brother's YouTube videos (vlogbrothers), and I've been meaning to read his books for a while. I've heard they're really good.


----------



## Logan (Jul 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> "Our greatest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure.
> It is our light, not our darkness that frightens us.
> We ask ourselves, 'Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, handsome, talented, and fabulous?'
> Actually, who are you not to be?"
> --Nelson Mandela



I love this quote! I like the full one better though:

"Our deepest fear is not that we are inadequate. Our deepest fear is that we are powerful beyond measure. It is our light, not our darkness that most frightens us. We ask ourselves, Who am I to be brilliant, gorgeous, talented, fabulous? Actually, who are you not to be? You are a child of God. Your playing small does not serve the world. There is nothing enlightened about shrinking so that other people won't feel insecure around you. We are all meant to shine, as children do. We were born to make manifest the glory of God that is within us. It's not just in some of us; it's in everyone. And as we let our own light shine, we unconsciously give other people permission to do the same. As we are liberated from our own fear, our presence automatically liberates others"
-Nelson Mandela

Another thing that inspires me is God, but he is definitely not little.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 24, 2010)

Logan said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > "Our greatest fear is not that we are inadequate, but that we are powerful beyond measure.
> ...



Ah, I was going to post this quote, but was ninja'd by Rhanza. ^-^
But other something else than inspires me are just normal everyday people doing good things that make a difference.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 24, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Isaiah 40:31
> 
> But those who trust in the Lord will find new strength
> They will soar high on wings like eagles.
> ...



This irks me. I'm really glad you're willing to post that here, even with all the "haters" on the forums, but really? Are you ashamed of your faith? I direct you to Galatians 1:10:


> Obviously, I'm not trying to win the approval of people, but of God. If pleasing people were my goal, I would not be Christ's servant.




For me, it's mostly (Christian) rap. Especially Flame and Lecrae.

Also, littler things like a really good solve, feeling your cube get real good again after maintenance, or nailing some hard part in (marching) band.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 24, 2010)

lolpokemon


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 24, 2010)

A paper airplane without wings inspired me to become an Aeronautical Engineer in the future.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 24, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


>


Heh. I think I linked you to this.
<3

To clarify, OP is Ash Ketchum.

Oh, and did I mention clouds?


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 24, 2010)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jul 24, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Isaiah 40:31
> ...



I don't think he (she?) is ashamed. If he (or she) was, then he (or she) would not have posted that post to begin with. I responded to that person because of the wording he (or she?) used.

However, I believe "Don't flame me!!" is just a way of trying to say, "I posted this not to begin another religion debate thread, but as a honest inspiration of mine".


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 24, 2010)

cmowla said:


> Chapuunka said:
> 
> 
> > TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> ...



I agree.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 24, 2010)

This inspires me.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jul 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> This inspires me.



HAHA!!!

My girlfriend inspires me the most, she has turned my life around and I strive to further improve myself because of her.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> This inspires me.



Hehe children


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Jul 24, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> I just finished a book, and it was John Green's _Looking for Alaska_.



Hah, I have read this book, I also enjoyed it although yeah I agree with the inappropriate for younger readers thing 
Have you read any of his other books? Paper Planes or An Abundance of Katherines?


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 24, 2010)

BeautifullyDecayed. said:


> Ranzha V. Emodrach said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished a book, and it was John Green's _Looking for Alaska_.
> ...



Paper Towns*.

I have not read those two, but I did get to read _Will Grayson, Will Grayson_. That was an astonishing better book than I imagined--I had a hard time stopping reading to eat, sleep, or even cube.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 24, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> Whyusosrs? said:
> 
> 
> > You know the scottish people wear nothing under their kilts?
> ...



It's called the RSM's boots.



My recent inspiration has been my daughters birth. 55 days to push now.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> This inspires me.



O_O lol that is the funniest thing i've seen all day


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jul 24, 2010)

"The only difference between possible and impossible is the human being"


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> This inspires me.



I almost clicked "like" on the picture


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 24, 2010)

Hong10.


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > This inspires me.
> ...



i actually did click on it  it didn't work


----------

